# Hello from the non-dog



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Walter Grey says hey













My resident big boy in his thug collar


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Very handsome boy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He is looking very well, and very handsome.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

What a handsome Kitty!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Walter looks such a lovely kitty - glad to see you post these photos.


----------

